# Howdy Howdy



## FWC (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello all, the names FWC.

I breed feeder mice for my snakes, however over the past while I've gotten quite fond of the mice, and have started breeding for specific colors I enjoy. I'm now working towards increasing size and type, as well as "developing" some colors I find appealing, so I figured it was time to know a bit more about what I'm actually working with genetically, lol.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to you


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

